# Label for Waldo’s "The Cats Meow Winery "



## Waldo (Dec 17, 2005)

When opportuinity knocks, Grab The Camera !!!


I had purchased a wine storage cabinet for my daughter for Christmas and was loading it up with some of my wines when opportunity knockedand here are the results. I now havean official "The Cats Meow Winery" label for all of my bottles of wine.


picture as taken









Picture modified to mak my label








*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh how beautiful!!!!









Not just the wines, but above all, your feline friend!!! 


Her (??) eyes are wonderful! Really goes well with the color you used for the label!





Fantastic, Waldo. Just fantastic. 





My "winery" name is based on my cats' names as well: Qui (Quilliams Road) To (Tobi) Bee (Beenie). Spencer came later, so he's not part of it really. He's had some wines named after him, so he's part of the process as well.









Again, how wonderful! You really had the camera in the "right time in the right place!"


----------



## RAMROD (Dec 18, 2005)

Waldo did you doctor up your cats eye's? If not wow they are almost scary!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks Martina.......He is an Oscicat and quite a mess. Loves to be into anything I am trying to do. 


His eyes are that color Ramrod. He can "Stare ya Down"


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 18, 2005)

What a handsome animal! The cat that is!



We're cat people and have a full apprecition of that cat! Meoowwww!


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Waldo,


Beautiful cat, beautiful wines and a nice piece of furniture too. I like the wood.


Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Dec 19, 2005)

PolishWineP said:


> What a handsome animal! My Heart Beat Faster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Waldo (Dec 19, 2005)

rgecaprock said:


> Hi Waldo,
> 
> 
> Beautiful cat, beautiful wines and a nice piece of furniture too. I like the wood.
> ...




Thanks Ramona,I hope my Daughter likesthe cabinet. I know she likes my wines


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Waldo,


Like me you must be up in the middle of the night reading the forum. 


Where did you get the cabinet?


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Waldo (Jan 17, 2006)

DAMN...Sorry Ramona..Was browsing and just saw your question..I obtained it from an auction on eBay


----------



## OldWino1 (Feb 6, 2006)

That cat looks like it found and open bottle or it has cat eye contacts on.


----------

